# Puppy food - Orijen??? Need reviews...



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi - 
Have any of you used Orijen Puppy/dog food? I am looking for a good food to start my puppy on when I bring her home in 3 weeks. I know I will have to slowly blend the food she already eats with the new food. I am looking for solid nutrition without dyes and preservatives to help avoid allergies, skin problems and tear staining - but don't want to totally break the bank either. Any help or recommendations are welcome. I found the Orijen brand on a site that rates food and read the reviews from there but I prefer to hear from you guys if you use it or not.
Thank you!

http://www.dogfoodan...duct=2298&cat=8


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I use it for my puppy. It is quite rich (no grains) so some dogs get runny poos with it. My puppy did at first but by the time i got to the end of the first bag her poos were back to normal. Her coat improved significantly after a couple weeks on orijen (she had a really flakey coat when i got her) I like the ingredients and it's made in Canada (higher standards for both human and animal food, and Orijen uses human grade meats). What is your pup on at the breeders?


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

The breeder feeds her puppies Eukanuba. I've seen mixed reviews on that food.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

When Halle came she was eating BilJac; I bought a few teeny bags of different foods and the Orijen puppy was the one she liked the best - she did fine on it (and I hard switched). She now eats Acana (rotating varieties)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You need to be careful when you bring your new puppies home, for the first week while your pup is settling in you do not want to over stress them with a different food, I feed Orijen to all my dogs except the Lhasa. My girl Hav and my Bolonka had trouble at first after they become more active they could tolerate it. My Bolonka a few weeks ago had acute Pancretitis (it was horrible) she had been boarded. We don't know why she got it but my Vet suggested that she not have such a high protein food and a little less fat food, so I am slowly changing over to Acana Wild Prairie it is only a little less fat, but less from a fish source. I love Orijen, but some dogs just can't tolerate it. My Vet is really great about diet suggestions and even though she was on a low fat prescripition diet for a week, he said that it is not good for a healthy, active dog for any amount of time. The reason for lowering the fat is not because of the Orijen, it's in case someone in the future feeds or she finds a high fat food, it lowers the risk of getting Pancreatitis again. 

Basically what I am saying is I know you want your pet to have the best, just go slow and ease into it, there is time, these little guys sometimes have sensitive tummys.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I feed Brody Orijen; adult now, but puppy when he was a pup. I was hesitant about it even though it was on my list of top choices because my breeder had said she tried Orijen with one of her litters and they had horrible smelly cow-pie like poops on it. So, naturally I was a bit nervous. 

I wasn't sure what I was going to transition him to when I got him (he was on Purina Pro Plan which isn't available where I live). After picking up Brody I was staying at my parents' because they live near my breeder and I live 16 hours away and they fed their Maltese Orijen senior. Brody really liked that and was constantly stealing her food, so I just decided since he obviously liked the Orijen to go that route.

Brody has done very well on it and he really really likes it. I will say that his poop output is on the high side and it was definitely smelly (but they were always firm). Both of these are getting better now that he's eating less. I put up with the high poop output/smelly poops because he really likes it and he was doing well on it so, for me, it wasn't a big enough turn off to do a food change.

Basically, I think all dogs are different and tolerate different foods differently. Making the transition slowly is important as well.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

every dog is different. try it and see how it goes. What's good for my dog may not be good for yours. It's like asking what type of car is the best.


----------



## ItsMare (May 3, 2008)

I use the Orijen puppy food here at my home. I swear by it. I think it is the best made food there is. If the Orijen is to rich, you can go to Acana which is also made by champion foods.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

For the past several litters, we have had best results with Organix puppy food.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I got Orjen for Rollie. It smelled great and he loved it. But it gave him diarrhea so we changed to Wellness. I always joke that in an emergency, I'd eat that Orjen.


----------



## Alison (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm using the Chicken, Egg & Poultry formula for my Havanese and Tibetan Terrier for close to 2 years. They're both doing very well on it.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

ItsMare said:


> I use the Orijen puppy food here at my home. I swear by it. I think it is the best made food there is. If the Orijen is to rich, you can go to Acana which is also made by champion foods.


I tried feeding Maccabee Orijen puppy food (mixed with his old food) and it gave him terrible diarrhea. After a little more than a week, I switched him to Acana and he's been fine. He seems to like the Acana better than he liked his previous kibble (Canine Caviar).

For those of you who rotate between foods, how often do you switch? I'm thinking of rotating Acana blends.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

HannahBearsMom said:


> I tried feeding Maccabee Orijen puppy food (mixed with his old food) and it gave him terrible diarrhea. After a little more than a week, I switched him to Acana and he's been fine. He seems to like the Acana better than he liked his previous kibble (Canine Caviar).
> 
> For those of you who rotate between foods, how often do you switch? I'm thinking of rotating Acana blends.


 3 months


----------

